# barsch stahlvorfach



## hechtzu (5. März 2015)

Also zu aller erst dies ist nur eine Frage das heißt nicht das auch wenn ohne erlaubt ist ich auch ohne stahl angeln werde!

Also ist es in niedersachsen erlaubt ohne stahlvorfach auf barsche zu angeln?
Mit cirka 5 cm ködern? 
In unserer gewässerordnung steht nichts von stahlforfach es wird gar nicht erwähnt.
also ist es nun erlaubt ohne zu angeln oder nicht?

Bitte ich möchte keine vorwürfe bekommen ein tierquäler oder ein schlechter angler zu sein ich möchte nur wissen ob es erlaubt ist oder nicht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (5. März 2015)

*AW: barsch stahlvorfach*

Wenn etwas verboten ist, dann stehts da auch drin


----------



## Purist (5. März 2015)

*AW: barsch stahlvorfach*

Solange es dein Erlaubnisschein nicht fordert...

kleiner Tip: Lass es trotzdem lieber bleiben, Hechte gehen auch noch auf 2cm Kunstköder.


----------



## fordprefect (5. März 2015)

*AW: barsch stahlvorfach*

Dir sitzen wohl noch die Erfahrungen mit deinem Kescherthread im Nacken^^. Das mit dem Stahlvorfach ist ein noch brisanteres Thema. Wenn du als nächstes noch eine Diskussion zum Thema Catch and Release anstößt, dann hast du den Hattrick geschafft .
Ein kleiner Tip, mach dir deine Vorfächer selber, da kommst du auf Dauer wesentlich günstiger weg.


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (5. März 2015)

*AW: barsch stahlvorfach*

Du kannst ohne Stahl angeln, wenns nicht verboten ist, nur wirds für den Hecht halt blöd wenn er beißt, dir den Köder klaut und gepierct rumschwimmt...die paar Barsche die weniger beißen sind mir ein Stahlvorfach wert...aber du bist jung und musst eigene Erfahrungen sammeln...ich hatte auch in jungen Jahren ohne Stahl gefischt und mir wurden meine 3,5 cm Hardbaits geklaut...irgendwann machte ich Stahl vor und fing trotzdem Barsch und Döbel im klaren Wasser...aber halt nicht mehr die Masse...
Zusammengefasst Ohne ists schöner, aber Mit ists sicherer


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. März 2015)

*AW: barsch stahlvorfach*



hechtzu schrieb:


> In unserer gewässerordnung steht nichts von stahlforfach es wird gar nicht erwähnt.
> also ist es nun erlaubt ohne zu angeln oder nicht?


Du darfst ohne angeln. Du darfst sogar falsch beißende Hechte ohne Stahlvorfach angeln. 
Also dürfen darfst Du, damit wäre der Punkt geklärt.

Die sich anschließende Sinnfrage ist ja, ob es geschickt und passend ist. Da wurde ja schon das wichtige geschrieben, und wenn man Barsche und Hechte und egal was beißt mit einem feinsten Stahlvorfach ganz entspannt ## drillen und landen kann, ist das schon eine sehr nette und erbauliche Sache! #6


----------



## hechtzu (5. März 2015)

*AW: barsch stahlvorfach*



fordprefect schrieb:


> Dir sitzen wohl noch die Erfahrungen mit deinem Kescherthread im Nacken^^. Das mit dem Stahlvorfach ist ein noch brisanteres Thema. Wenn du als nächstes noch eine Diskussion zum Thema Catch and Release anstößt, dann hast du den Hattrick geschafft .
> Ein kleiner Tip, mach dir deine Vorfächer selber, da kommst du auf Dauer wesentlich günstiger weg.



Jap tun sie xD

Also hab mir schon paar stahlvorfächer gebaut aus 5 kilo 7×7 stahl 
nur z.b wenn ich sie mal vergesse oder mir alle beim hänger wegreißen oder es wirklich mal sehr schlecht beißt oder was auch immer will ich halt sichergehen dass ich dann noch weiterangeln darf.

Aber danke an alle für die antworten werde aber das nächste mal wenn ich ein kontreulleur sehe ihn bisschen fragen was ich darf und was nicht:g


----------



## kernell32 (5. März 2015)

*AW: barsch stahlvorfach*

Ganz einfach: wenns dort viel Hecht gibt mach stahl davor! Ob erlaubt oder nicht ist irrelevant.


----------



## hechtzu (6. März 2015)

*AW: barsch stahlvorfach*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: wenns dort viel Hecht gibt mach stahl davor! Ob erlaubt oder nicht ist irrelevant.



Trotzdem wollte ich wissen ob es erlaubt ist oder nicht!


----------



## Tobi92 (6. März 2015)

*AW: barsch stahlvorfach*

Klar darfst du


----------



## wobbler68 (6. März 2015)

*AW: barsch stahlvorfach*

Hallo

Oft steht auch nur in der Gewässerordnung das Fanggerät/Köder dem Fisch angepasst sein muss.|bigeyes
Wenn du dann mit einem Raubfischköder,egal ob 2cm oder 20 cm,ohne passendes Raubfischvorfach anbietest,ist das Fanggerät nicht dem Fisch angepasst.|kopfkrat

Und so eine kleine Spule(5 m) Stahlvorfach ist ja nicht so schwer, das du die nicht tragen kannst.


----------



## Michael_05er (6. März 2015)

*AW: barsch stahlvorfach*



fordprefect schrieb:


> Wenn du als nächstes noch eine Diskussion zum Thema Catch and Release anstößt, dann hast du den Hattrick geschafft .


Ich empfehle die Frage, ob man in der Kunstköder-Verbotszeit mit Tauwurm am Finesse-Rig angeln darf. Dann geh ich mir Popcorn holen :m

Im Ernst: Ich würde beim Spinnfischen immer mit Stahlvorfach angeln. Und ich kann auch nur den Tip mit dem "selber basteln" geben. Es gibt verschiedene Methoden (klemmen, crimpen etc., such mal im Forum), da kann man mit wenig Aufwand und relativ günstig auch recht filigrane Vorfächer bauen und ist auf der sicheren Seite.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## 50er-Jäger (6. März 2015)

*AW: barsch stahlvorfach*



hechtzu schrieb:


> Jap tun sie xD
> 
> Also hab mir schon paar stahlvorfächer gebaut aus 5 kilo 7×7 stahl
> nur z.b wenn ich sie mal vergesse oder mir alle beim hänger wegreißen oder es wirklich mal sehr schlecht beißt oder was auch immer will ich halt sichergehen dass ich dann noch weiterangeln darf.
> ...


 

Da du aus hannover bist, gehe ich davon aus du bist im FVH ?
Dann frag bloß genauestens nach, damit das Buch mit den verboten noch länger wird...

Tut mir leid das ich das sagen muss, aber allgemein müssen die Leute im Westen alles haar klein geregelt und aufgeschrieben haben in ihren Angelpapieren, anstatt die regeln die es gibt einzuhalten und mit Köpfchen an die sache zu gehen. Denn durch solche Haarspaltereien, wie deine Kescheraktion und so weiter werden immer mehr Regeln immer strikter aufgestellt, aber anscheinend braucht man das hier ja so.

Als kleines Beispiel schaue dir die Gewässerordnung des FVH an für die wenigen Fützen die man dort beangeln kann und im Gegenzug die gewässerordnung der Müritzfischer für 30000ha Wasserfläche dann weißt du was ich meine.


----------



## MaxiDelme (6. März 2015)

*AW: barsch stahlvorfach*

Moin,

ich handhabe das wie folgt:

kleine Spinner (00, 0, 1, 2) ohne Stahl
kleine Gummis ohne Stahl
alles drüber mit Stahl.

Habe einfach zu viele Bedenken, dass ein Stahlvorfach bei den kleinen Ködern den Lauf versaut...

Bis jetzt sind mir die Hechte auf den kleinen Ködern nicht abgerissen, allerdings bin ich mir bewusst, dass das reines Glück war, da die Hechte meist sehr spitz gebissen haben und nur den Spinner zwischen den Zähnen hatten.

Musst du abwägen. Wenn ihr einen einigermaßen guten Hechtbestand habt, würde ich Stahl vorschalten. Schau dir mal den 7x7 von Profiblinker an, der ist recht geschmeidig und kann im Notfall sogar am Wasser geknotet werden ohne Hülsen usw.

VG
Max

Edit:

Yeah, 100 Posts.


----------



## Purist (6. März 2015)

*AW: barsch stahlvorfach*



MaxiDelme schrieb:


> Habe einfach zu viele Bedenken, dass ein Stahlvorfach bei den kleinen Ködern den Lauf versaut...



Kommt auf den Köder und dessen Führung an. Bei Spinnern kannst du den Lauf nicht mit Stahl beeinflussen, bei Wobblern schon. Bei Gummis oder Blinkern hängt's von der Führungsmethode ab, simples jiggen faulenzen oder einkurbeln wird davon auch kaum beeinflusst. 

All das unter der Vorraussetzung, dass du angemessenes Material benutzt, mit einem 10kg Stahlvorfach würde ich auch nicht auf Barsche angeln, da reichen 4-6kg Tragkraft. 



MaxiDelme schrieb:


> Bis jetzt sind mir die Hechte auf den kleinen Ködern nicht abgerissen, allerdings bin ich mir bewusst, dass das reines Glück war, da die Hechte meist sehr spitz gebissen haben und nur den Spinner zwischen den Zähnen hatten.



Das ist wirklich nur Glück gewesen, je größer der Hecht, desto wahrscheinlicher wird es, dass er den Köder tiefer ins Maul bekommt.


----------



## hechtzu (6. März 2015)

*AW: barsch stahlvorfach*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Da du aus hannover bist, gehe ich davon aus du bist im FVH ?
> Dann frag bloß genauestens nach, damit das Buch mit den verboten noch länger wird...
> 
> Tut mir leid das ich das sagen muss, aber allgemein müssen die Leute im Westen alles haar klein geregelt und aufgeschrieben haben in ihren Angelpapieren, anstatt die regeln die es gibt einzuhalten und mit Köpfchen an die sache zu gehen. Denn durch solche Haarspaltereien, wie deine Kescheraktion und so weiter werden immer mehr Regeln immer strikter aufgestellt, aber anscheinend braucht man das hier ja so.
> ...



Ja ich bin im fvh also ist es nun ohne erlaubt oder nicht?

also wie gesagt ich werde sowieso nur mit stahlvorfach angeln ich wil nur wissen ob ich es darf oder nicht!
aber da du (vielleicht) auch im fvh bist kannst du mir vielleicht mehr informationen geben?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. März 2015)

*AW: barsch stahlvorfach*

Wenn es nicht ausdrücklich ala "geeignetes Raubfischforfach" o.ä. geschrieben steht,besteht keine Pflicht.

Entbindet allerdings nicht von der Pflicht ab und an den gesunden Menschenverstand zu benutzen.
Ansonsten übernehmen das irgendwann zwangsläufig andere für dich..und für deine Angelei.

Das wollte 50er dir sagen


----------



## fordprefect (6. März 2015)

*AW: barsch stahlvorfach*

Was er sagen will ist ganz einfach:

Viele Regelungen und Gesetze sind mit Deutungsspielraum formuliert. Ganz einfach damit am Ende immer gesunder Menschenverstand entscheiden kann.
Beispiel: Jemand gibt dir eine Ohrfeige. Dann ist das Körperverletzung. Kannste dann anzeigen. Wenn du dich verschluckst und jemand klopft dir mit gleicher Stärke auf den Rücken, dann wäre das von der Handlung fast das gleiche, also ebenfalls ein kräftiger Schlag mit der flachen Hand. Aber niemand würde das als Körperverletzung auslegen.
Jetzt ist es manchmal aber so, dass bestimmte Formulierungen so vage sind, dass niemand weiß, was erlaubt ist und was nicht. Dann wird unter umständen eine Formulierung oder eine Regelung geändert.

Stahlvorfach ist meistens nicht fest vorgeschrieben. Wenn es so ist, dann steht es auch irgendwo. Für all diese Fragen gibt es die Gewässerordnung und das Landesfischereigesetz. In einer Prüfung lernt man sowas eigentlich auch. Vlt liest du dir das einfach alles noch mal in Ruhe durch, da klärt sich das meiste selbst.
Es wird aber von vielen als sinnvoll erachtet ein Stahlvorfach zu benutzen und in Prüfungen wird dies auch abgefragt. Wenn du jetzt mit solchen Fragen bei einem besonders eifrigen Bürokraten auftauchst, könnte der auf die Idee kommen, das das eine unmögliche Grauzone ist. Und eventuell gibt es dann die Gefahr, dass es dann eine Regelung in der Gewässerordnung gibt ala, Spinnangeln nur noch mit Stahlvorfach in einer Länge zwischen 25,3 und 25,6cm mit Dreifachwirbel und auch ansonsten nur noch wenn Schweine fliegen können.

Deswegen ist es manchmal einfach besser sich durchzulesen was Sache ist und nicht wegen jeder Kleinigkeit ganz oben nachzufragen. Das macht es unter Umständen nur schlimmer.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. März 2015)

*AW: barsch stahlvorfach*

Den letzten Beiträgen ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen, aber wenn du "oben" nachfragst, kannst du ja auch gleich erwähnen, dass du nicht nur am liebsten auf ein Vorfach verzichten würdest, sondern ebenso auf eine Landehilfe (Kescher), weil du die Fische ohnehin wieder schwimmen lässt.
Dann hast du wenigstens alle Klisches, des nicht waidgerechten Anglers erfüllt!

Nachtrag: 
Ich frage mich sowieso, ob deine Threads einfach nur provozieren sollen, oder es wirklich dein Anliegen ist, als Angelanfänger, alle probaten, altbewährten, waidgerechten Umgangsformen mit dem Lebewesen Fisch, in Frage zu stellen?
Oder eventuell auch beides?


Jürgen


----------



## Nelearts (6. März 2015)

*AW: barsch stahlvorfach*

Nimm einfach ein möglichst dünnes Stahlvorfach.
Vor Beifängen bist du nie gefeit und mit Ködergröße 5cm. kann es schon einmal ein Hecht oder Zander sein.....


----------



## hechtzu (6. März 2015)

*AW: barsch stahlvorfach*

Kann hier eigentlich niemand verstehen dass ich nicht vorhabe ohne stahlvorfach zu angeln ???!!!! #q#q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. März 2015)

*AW: barsch stahlvorfach*

Gibt eine Forenkrankheit, und gar nicht mal wenige handeln danach:
Nur vorne ein bischen lesen, nicht alles durchlesen, und ganz hinten wird dann aber der Beitrag geschrieben. :m

Da kann auch vielfach immer wieder das gleiche kommen, bei aktuell gelisteten 134.038 Mitgliedern steht Dir da noch einiges bevor ...


----------



## Michael_05er (7. März 2015)

*AW: barsch stahlvorfach*



hechtzu schrieb:


> Kann hier eigentlich niemand verstehen dass ich nicht vorhabe ohne stahlvorfach zu angeln ???!!!! #q#q


Das habe ich verstanden.  Ich verstehe nur nicht,  dass du dann unbedingt wissen willst, ob es auch ohne erlaubt wäre...


----------



## Wuschel2805 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: barsch stahlvorfach*

Bei uns hier darfst du das


----------



## Angel-Kai (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: barsch stahlvorfach*



Pike-Hunter1994 schrieb:


> Zusammengefasst Ohne ists schöner, aber Mit ists sicherer



Ich hau mich in die Ecke !!! Geiler Kommentar !!! |bigeyes|muahah:


----------



## vermesser (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: barsch stahlvorfach*

Meine Fresse, wat ein Thread schon wieder, aber ich mach einfach mal mit und setze eine provokante Meinung oben drauf  .

MEINER  Meinung nach sollte spinnfischen mit jeglichen Ködern ohne bissfestes  Vorfach nicht erlaubt sein...ständig rennen irgendwelche "Experten" mit  ihrem Fluoscheixx und was nicht alles ans Wasser, um Minibarsche zu  angeln und prompt beißen gute Hechte auf die kleinen Köderchen. "Konnte  ja keiner ahnen!" Ach nee, echt nicht? So so...in welchem Tümpel ist denn kein Hecht |krach: ...?

Was mich das  ankotzt...ständig werden Hechte sinnlos gepierct, kommen ab MIT dem  Haken und müssen den Mist irgendwie wieder los werden #q . Nur weil es Mode ist, auf Barsch mit sonstwas für´n Gerödel zu fischen...ohne vernünftiges Vorfach.

So und nu ich...ich fische super gern UL, mit 0,06er Schnur...aber ich habe ein 4kg Titan Vorfach vor. Das interessiert die Barsche selbst in klaren Waldseen einen Dreck...und ich fange sehr regelmäßig kleine, mittlere und sogar recht große Hechte auf die Art...Rekord bisher ein 86er auf einen 4cm Gummi!! Das Verhältnis Hecht zu Barsch liegt so bei 5:1...will man das Risiko denn unbedingt mutwillig eingehen?

Alle Fische werden releast, die edlen Minibarschies...aber wenn ein "oller Hecht" mit dem Haken rumschwimmen muss, ist er wol ein Opfer der tollen Mode...

Junge Junge Junge #q#q#q .


----------



## shafty262 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: barsch stahlvorfach*

Ist Vereinsabhängig. In unserem Verein ist Stahl keine Pflicht. 10 KM weiter ist Spinnfischen ohne Stahl verboten. Ich würde einfach nen Dickes FC nehmen wenns unbedingt ohne Stahl sein muss und erlaubt ist. Das lustige hier ist die Vereine teilen sich teilweise die Gewässer und haben dabei verschiedene Regeln. [emoji1]


----------



## Ruti Island (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: barsch stahlvorfach*

Wenn es keine Regelung dazu gibt muss jeder Angler das selbst entscheiden.

Ich halte es so: wenn ich mit kleinen Ködern angle, die nur einen Einzelhaken haben, dann verwende ich Fluorocarbon. Ich habe dadurch bisher einen Fisch verloren. Hechte sind zähe Burschen, die in der Regel mit einem Einzelhaken im Maul gut weiterleben können. Hab schon viele Hechte gefangen, die im Magen nen Aalhaken hatten und sie waren dennoch in einer guten Verfassung.

Alles mit Drillingen dran wird bei mir auch ausnahmslos mit Stahl gefischt.


----------

